# Here's a visual of why you shouldn't take your rating too seriously



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Over the last several weeks my weekly rating has fluctuated wildly with a couple of 5.0 weeks mixed in with a 4.53 and a 4.64. There were 116 rated. Of those, just under 90% were 5☆. Yet my overall rating for that time was only 4.75. This means the rides that didn't get 5☆ averaged just 2.5☆

Here's a visual.










So that's what a 4.75 rating looks like.

Want to know what a 4.90 looks like?










Just about the same. Remember, your rating is either

A) Good enough
or
B) Not good enough

If it's good enough, don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

prior to the new app on november 22nd, i was averaging 70-85% of my weekly trips being rated.

Now its 35-50%. This isn't good, but if its happening to everyone, then it means we're all safe since they can't fire us all.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The screwed up uber rating system


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

What's the magic number?

4.6

I've basically been at 4.88 for the entire time I've been driving for Uber (once the rating settled after the first 100 rides). Dipped down to 4.86 for a few weeks then back to 4.88 since. It's customer service + driving style, that's about it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I think Uber has lowered or given up on the 4.6 threshold, had a driver last week at 4.49. It's either a desert thing or they realize ratings don't me squat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Over the last several weeks my weekly rating has fluctuated wildly with a couple of 5.0 weeks mixed in with a 4.53 and a 4.64. There were 116 rated. Of those, just under 90% were 5☆. Yet my overall rating for that time was only 4.75. This means the rides that didn't get 5☆ averaged just 2.5☆
> 
> Here's a visual.
> 
> ...


How does he do this with webbed feet !


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Beur said:


> I think Uber has lowered or given up on the 4.6 threshold, had a driver last week at 4.49. It's either a desert thing or they realize ratings don't me squat.


Two things.

A) he could be on probation
B) he may have already been deactivated paid for the class and is trying to bring his rating up


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> It's customer service + driving style, that's about it.


I don't think so. I think there's a lot more chance involved. I feel I drive the same way, have the same bubbly personality, smell the same for every pax. Yet I have around 90% 5☆ ratings out of the passengers who rated and sprinkled in with a handful of 1 or 2☆ reviews. Considering only about half my pax rate this means the most disgruntled 1% of my passengers will have a more profound effect on my rating than the other 99% combined. If I happen to draw a different group of drunken revelers that let's say didn't want to stuff 6 people in my car in front of the cops my rating improves.

But let's say pax could tip through the app. Then everyone would agree ratings are meaningless and pax that bugged you the most would be the ones that didn't tip you.

Nevertheless, I think the rating pax give may as well be a role of the dice. Same as pax ratings.


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> I don't think so. I think there's a lot more chance involved. I feel I drive the same way, have the same bubbly personality, smell the same for every pax. Yet I have around 90% 5☆ ratings out of the passengers who rated and sprinkled in with a handful of 1 or 2☆ reviews. Considering only about half my pax rate this means the most disgruntled 1% of my passengers will have a more profound effect on my rating than the other 99% combined. If I happen to draw a different group of drunken revelers that let's say didn't want to stuff 6 people in my car in front of the cops my rating improves.
> 
> But let's say pax could tip through the app. Then everyone would agree ratings are meaningless and pax that bugged you the most would be the ones that didn't tip you.
> 
> Nevertheless, I think the rating pax give may as well be a role of the dice. Same as pax ratings.


It's not chance, it's the new app. 30-40% ppl rate now compared to 70-85 %before


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> It's not chance, it's the new app. 30-40% ppl rate now compared to 70-85 %before


That may be true but still the people that do the rating have widely varying scales. So between that and the lower number of people rating it means it only takes one unlucky ping to have an outsized effect on your score


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Here's a visual which charts my interest in ratings:


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Here's a visual which charts my interest in ratings:
> 
> View attachment 84582


That would be most helpful in the form of a pie chart.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I didn't go to school to read graphs. I did it to make $$$ hustling my side gig


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ever since the election and the new rider app my ratings have only gone down. Haven't changed my driving haven't changed my approach to things. Getting harder and harder to get 5 stars and easier and easier to get screwed more.


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

A T said:


> Ever since the election and the new rider app my ratings have only gone down. Haven't changed my driving haven't changed my approach to things. Getting harder and harder to get 5 stars and easier and easier to get screwed more.


My situation as well


----------



## Uber_rat (Jun 3, 2016)

It all depends on the time of day that you usually drive. If you drive during the day, you get sober people going to and from business type places (work, shopping, doctor, etc.). If you drive during the night, you get people going to and from drinking environments.

Tips and ratings go hand in hand with the clientele that you drive. You can't compare your ratings to someone else's ratings if you don't drive during the same time periods.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

Beur said:


> I think Uber has lowered or given up on the 4.6 threshold, had a driver last week at 4.49. It's either a desert thing or they realize ratings don't me squat.


Since Uber no longer shows total trips, I can't give exact numbers for my situation. I was definitely under 4.6 for my first 100 rides. Since I mostly drive on weekends, that meant at least three months under that magic number. My problem is that I had a horrible first few days: three 1's in my first 8-9 rated trips and six non-give rating in the first twelve. During Halloween, I also had three 1's--one of them was because I told a guy he couldn't smoke in my car. With six 1's, it takes 54 5's to get an average of 4.6--early on, my ride total was 8-10 a week. In my case, I could have avoided all the 1's during my first week had I had enough experience--I made the mistake of accepting a ping from a customer that had already canceled on me and didn't cancel on one who called me about not going in the wrong direction 10 seconds after I accepted a request. My rating, 4.64, is not a true reflection of my service. The fact that I spent months under 4.6 wasn't an indictment of me as a driver. In the same way, I wouldn't judge someone with a rating under 4.6. The driver is most likely new and hasn't done enough rides.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Most pax don't understand the rating system and to the few who do understand it use it as a weapon against the drivers and uber allows it.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> I don't think so. I think there's a lot more chance involved. I feel I drive the same way, have the same bubbly personality, smell the same for every pax. Yet I have around 90% 5☆ ratings out of the passengers who rated and sprinkled in with a handful of 1 or 2☆ reviews. Considering only about half my pax rate this means the most disgruntled 1% of my passengers will have a more profound effect on my rating than the other 99% combined. If I happen to draw a different group of drunken revelers that let's say didn't want to stuff 6 people in my car in front of the cops my rating improves.
> 
> But let's say pax could tip through the app. Then everyone would agree ratings are meaningless and pax that bugged you the most would be the ones that didn't tip you.
> 
> Nevertheless, I think the rating pax give may as well be a role of the dice. Same as pax ratings.


Chance??

No, it's simple. If you give pax water, snacks, back rub, let them disrespect you and your property, oh and let's not forget the "can you just drive a little further" scam, then you'll get 5 stars.

If you stand up for yourself and look like you have any kind of spine then you get rated lower!


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> Chance??
> 
> No, it's simple. If you give pax water, snacks, back rub, let them disrespect you and your property, oh and let's not forget the "can you just drive a little further" scam, then you'll get 5 stars.
> 
> If you stand up for yourself and look like you have any kind of spine then you get rated lower!


Chill Graham. If your rating is good enough it doesn't matter what it is


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> Chance??
> 
> No, it's simple. If you give pax water, snacks, back rub, let them disrespect you and your property, oh and let's not forget the "can you just drive a little further" scam, then you'll get 5 stars.
> 
> If you stand up for yourself and look like you have any kind of spine then you get rated lower!


That reminds me of a guy giving me a one star--most likely for the price--when he intentionally put in an address that was a quarter of a mile from his destination.


----------

